# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اگه بین سه گزینه شک داشتیم،شانسی بزنیم بهتره یا نه؟

## broslee

سلام.من از چند جا شنیدم اگه بین دو گزینه شک داشتید بزنید ولی اگه بین سه گزینه شک داشتید نزنید.

دوستان متن زیر میخواد اثبات کنه که با شانسی زدن با شک بین سه گزینه اغلب درصد ما رو افزایش میده.اگه غلطه لطفا دلیل بیارید.

میدونیم تو کنکور هر سه تا غلط یه درستو پاک میکنه.

فرض کنیم آزمون ما سه سوال داره،که تو هر سه بین سه گزینه شک داریم.

احتمال میگه اگه شانسی بزنیم تو اون سه تا به طور متوسط یکیش درست در میاد.

حالا اون دو تا غلط هر کدوم 1/3- نمره ازمون کم میکنه.

پس نمره ی ما میشه :2/3-1=  1/3

یعنی 1/3 نمره ی یک تست.

با توجه به این اگه 30 سوال داشته باشیم و همشون با شک بین سه گزینه بزنیم نمره ی ما میشه 3 تا تست درست.یعنی 10 درصد بهمون اضافه میکنه نسبت به نزدنشون.

----------


## Forgotten

والا من که هر موقع بین دو گزینه شک داشتم و زدم در 75 درصد اوقات گزینه غلط رو زدم 

اصلا تجربه نشون داده اگر بین دو گزینه هم شک داشتید بزنید , در اکثر اوقات غلط در میاد 

البته روی کاغذ و در محاسبات بله حق با شماست

----------


## saeedkh76

حتی بین 2 گزینه هم نمیشه...
3 گزینه که هیچی

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

میدونی من حوصله ندارم راجب این چیزی که نوشتی تحقیق کنم حقیقت و فکرمو درگیر کنم!اخه همینجورش حالم  الان از محاسبه کردن به هم میخوره!ولی تجربه شخصیم رو توی۳سال ازمون دادن میگم بهت که &laquo;به هیچ وجه&raquo;شک دارن نزن من هر وقت شک دار نزدم ترازم حداقل۲۰۰تا بالاتر از حالتای معمولیم بوده که تازه بعضی وقتا اونم بین ۲گزینه شک دار میزدم
  	اصن منفی تاثیرش خیلی زیاده!باورن کن من که فکر میکنم تاثیرش از اینکه۳غلط یه درستو ببره هم بیشتره!اخه میگم توی ازمون ها چندین و چند بار اینو دیدم
  	هیج ووقت شک دار نزن

----------


## broslee

> والا من که هر موقع بین دو گزینه شک داشتم و زدم در 75 درصد اوقات گزینه غلط رو زدم 
> 
> اصلا تجربه نشون داده اگر بین دو گزینه هم شک داشتید بزنید , در اکثر اوقات غلط در میاد 
> 
> البته روی کاغذ و در محاسبات بله حق با شماست


والا من دو تا آزمون قبلی گزینه یه 10 بیست تایی شانسی میزنم،
اگه از 10 تا 3 تاش هم درست دربیاد بازهم نمره ی مثبت داره.

اینو با تجربه هم دیدم.

سوالایی که وقتگیره یا حوصله ندارم فقط نگاه میکنم جواب مثبت میشه یا منفی

بعد تو گزینه ها از بین دو تا مثبت یکیو شانسی میزنم.
درصدم هم زیاد میشه.

----------


## Mr.Dr

به جای اینکه بیای بپرسی که وقتی بین 3 گزینه شک داریم بزنیم یا نه، برو جوری بخون تا تسلطت زیاد شه و شک نکنی ... از ما گفتن ...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوست عزیز هندوستان که نیس بین سه گزینه شک کنی بزنی دو گزینه شک کردی بزن

----------


## broslee

میدونین چرا گفتن هر سه غلط یه درستو پاک میکنه

چرا نگفتن هر پنج غلط...

چون اگه شانسی بزنید از 100 سوال چون چهار گزینه ایه احتمال قوی 25 تاش درسته.

از طرفی 75 تاش اشتباست که به اندازه ی یک سومش نمره منفی داره.75/3=25-

این 25 نمره ی منفی با اون 25 نمره ی مثبت میره و نمره ی شما میشه o

اگه همه ی سوالا رو یه گزینه مثلا 2 یا 3 بزنید،احتمال صفر شدن بیشتره.در واقع ریسک کمتری میکنید.مثلا جواب بین 5 مثبت و 5 منفیست.

اگه در هم بر هم بزنید جواب بین 100 درصد مثبت و 33.3 درصد منفیست.

----------


## amin firoozniya

من يه پيشنهاد مي دم تركيبي از نظرات مشاورا و خودم . 1- اگه بين 3 گزينه شك دارين به هيچ وجه من الوجوه نزنين . 2-اگه بين 2 گزينه شك داشتين حداكثر در 2الي 3 سوال در يك درس بزنين . حالا بياين بررسي كنين در آزمونايي كه دادين چند درصد سوالات شكدار درست دراومده . اگه كمتر از 50 درصد بود كه خيليا از جمله خودم ديگه شك دار رو نزنين ولي اگه بالاي 50 درصد بود بزنين اشكالي نداره . ولي 2 شرط داره سوالات شك دار كم باشه نه اين كه هر سوالي كه مي خونين شك داشته باشين و اين كه بررسي كنين كه آيا شانس با شما در بين 2 گزينه همراه است يا نه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام.من از چند جا شنیدم اگه بین دو گزینه شک داشتید بزنید ولی اگه بین سه گزینه شک داشتید نزنید.
> 
> دوستان متن زیر میخواد اثبات کنه که با شانسی زدن با شک بین سه گزینه اغلب درصد ما رو افزایش میده.اگه غلطه لطفا دلیل بیارید.
> 
> میدونیم تو کنکور هر سه تا غلط یه درستو پاک میکنه.
> 
> فرض کنیم آزمون ما سه سوال داره،که تو هر سه بین سه گزینه شک داریم.
> 
> احتمال میگه اگه شانسی بزنیم تو اون سه تا به طور متوسط یکیش درست در میاد.
> ...


اگه رشتت ریاضی باشه احتمالا "امید ریاضی" رو خوندی.وقتی بین 4 گزینه شانسی بزنی احتمال درست زدن 1/4 و احتمالا علط زدن 3/4. میدونیم هر جواب درست سه نمره و هر جواب غلط منفی یک نمره داره. پس اگه بین 4 گزینه همه سوالا رو شانسی بزنی نمره ای ک میگیری در هر سوال میشه سه چهارم منهای سه چهارم ینی 0. 

وقتی مطمینی ی گزینه غلطه و بخای از بین س گزینه یکی رو انتخاب کنی... احتمال درست زدن 1/3 و احتمال غلط زدن 2/3 میشه. امید ریاضی این حالت میشه یک منهای دو سوم که میشه 1/3. ینی در هر سه سوال شما ی نمره میگیری. پس اگه همه رو شانسی بزنی درصدتو 11 درصد بیشتر کردی وگه همه رو بخای شانسی بزنی

وقتی مطمینی دو گزینه غلطه و بخای شانسی یکی از دو گزینه دیگه رو انتخاب کنی... احتمال درست زدن 1/2 و احتمال غلط زدن 1/2. امید ریازی این حالت میشه سه دوم منهای یک دوم که میشه 1. ینی در هر سوال شما ی نمره میگیری. اینجوری درصد رو 33 درصد بیشتر میکنی اگه بخای همه رو شانسی انتخاب کنی.

وقتی مطمینی سه گزینه علط هستن و گزینه چهارم رو انتخاب کنی احتمال درست زدن 1 و احتمال غلط زدن 0(مجبوریم اینجوری فرض کنیم، ینی اطمینان از علط بودن ینی غلط بودن گزینه). در این حالت امید ریاضی میشه سه منهای صفر ینی 3. ینی در هر سوال شما سه نمره میگیری. اینجوری صدرصدت 100 درصد بیشتر میشه.

این مدل وقتی خوب عمل میکنه که تعداد سوالها زیاد باشه و بخایم در مورد تعداد زیادی داوطلب بکارش ببریم. 

در کل... بین سه گزینه اگه کنور واسط مهم نیست حتما یکی رو انتخاب کن. ولی اگه درس خوندی و زهمت کشیدی  فقط از بین دو گزینه انتخاب کن. حالت انتخاب سه گزینه انه بخای 55 سال ریاضی رو اینجوری عمل کنی 11 درصد نمرتو بیشتر میکنه پس واسه 5 سوال کمتر بیشتر از 1 درصد میشه که ارزششو نداره.

----------


## khaan

بین سه گزینه هرگز شانسی انتخاب نکنین

----------


## farnazm77

تراز بالاها حتی بین دو گزینه شک هم نمیزنن  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## melis

یه مثال کلی :

تراز اونی که یه درسی رو 10 درصد بدون نمره منفی زده با اونی که 10 درصد با نمره منفی زده زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه!

اگه تلاش کردید و کنکور میدید برا رتبه برتر یا حداقل سه رقمی شدن،نزنید بهتره!
اگه همینجوری امتحان میدید و میخواید نهایتا یه پیام نور قبول شید بزنید بهتره!!!

----------


## S I N A

> اگه رشتت ریاضی باشه احتمالا "امید ریاضی" رو خوندی.وقتی بین 4 گزینه شانسی بزنی احتمال درست زدن 1/4 و احتمالا علط زدن 3/4. میدونیم هر جواب درست سه نمره و هر جواب غلط منفی یک نمره داره. پس اگه بین 4 گزینه همه سوالا رو شانسی بزنی نمره ای ک میگیری در هر سوال میشه سه چهارم منهای سه چهارم ینی 0. 
> 
> وقتی مطمینی ی گزینه غلطه و بخای از بین س گزینه یکی رو انتخاب کنی... احتمال درست زدن 1/3 و احتمال غلط زدن 2/3 میشه. امید ریاضی این حالت میشه یک منهای دو سوم که میشه 1/3. ینی در هر سه سوال شما ی نمره میگیری. پس اگه همه رو شانسی بزنی درصدتو 11 درصد بیشتر کردی وگه همه رو بخای شانسی بزنی
> 
> وقتی مطمینی دو گزینه غلطه و بخای شانسی یکی از دو گزینه دیگه رو انتخاب کنی... احتمال درست زدن 1/2 و احتمال غلط زدن 1/2. امید ریازی این حالت میشه سه دوم منهای یک دوم که میشه 1. ینی در هر سوال شما ی نمره میگیری. اینجوری درصد رو 33 درصد بیشتر میکنی اگه بخای همه رو شانسی انتخاب کنی.
> 
> وقتی مطمینی سه گزینه علط هستن و گزینه چهارم رو انتخاب کنی احتمال درست زدن 1 و احتمال غلط زدن 0(مجبوریم اینجوری فرض کنیم، ینی اطمینان از علط بودن ینی غلط بودن گزینه). در این حالت امید ریاضی میشه سه منهای صفر ینی 3. ینی در هر سوال شما سه نمره میگیری. اینجوری صدرصدت 100 درصد بیشتر میشه.
> 
> این مدل وقتی خوب عمل میکنه که تعداد سوالها زیاد باشه و بخایم در مورد تعداد زیادی داوطلب بکارش ببریم. 
> ...



*اثبات شما کاملا درسته.
حتی بین 3 گزینه هم شک داشتیم بزنیم به نفعمونه .
2 گزینه رو هم حتمن بزنین .

راستی یک چیزی
بالای کارنامه ی قلمچی برای بعضی داوطلبان نوشته اگر پاسخ غلط نمی داشتید ، تراز شما فلان قدر بالا تر بود .
حواستون باشه این بخش مزخرف ترین بخش کارنامه هست
علتش هم اینه که فقط سوال های غلط شما بررسی شدن
مثلا ممکنه من 30 تا رو شانسی زده باشم و 10 تاش غلط باشه و بالای کارنامه میگه اگر غلط نمیزدی فلان قدر بیشتر میشدی .
ولی اون نمیفهمه که من 20 تا رو شانسی درست زدم و بهمین خاطر فلان قدر بالا تر شدم !!
برای همین میگم این بخش کارنامه رو اصلن توچه نکنین بهش.

در کل کسایی که بین 2 گزینه شک میکنن و میزنن بیشتر اهل ریسکن
بنظرم اینجور آدم ها از آدم های Conservative موفق ترن !



*


> یه مثال کلی :
> 
> تراز اونی که یه درسی رو 10 درصد بدون نمره منفی زده با اونی که 10 درصد با نمره منفی زده زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه!
> 
> اگه تلاش کردید و کنکور میدید برا رتبه برتر یا حداقل سه رقمی شدن،نزنید بهتره!
> اگه همینجوری امتحان میدید و میخواید نهایتا یه پیام نور قبول شید بزنید بهتره!!!


*تراز اونی هم که 30 درصد زده نسبت به اونی که صفر زده از زمین تا مریخ فرق میکنه!
احتمال این دو برابره
همونقدر که ممکنه رتبه شما از 500 برسه به 1000 ممکنه برسه به 200 
حالا 500 با 1000 خیلی فرق نداره چون شریف نمیاری ولی با 200 میاری
ریسک یعنی همین !

*

----------


## broslee

> اگه رشتت ریاضی باشه احتمالا "امید ریاضی" رو خوندی.وقتی بین 4 گزینه شانسی بزنی احتمال درست زدن 1/4 و احتمالا علط زدن 3/4. میدونیم هر جواب درست سه نمره و هر جواب غلط منفی یک نمره داره. پس اگه بین 4 گزینه همه سوالا رو شانسی بزنی نمره ای ک میگیری در هر سوال میشه سه چهارم منهای سه چهارم ینی 0. 
> 
> وقتی مطمینی ی گزینه غلطه و بخای از بین س گزینه یکی رو انتخاب کنی... احتمال درست زدن 1/3 و احتمال غلط زدن 2/3 میشه. امید ریاضی این حالت میشه یک منهای دو سوم که میشه 1/3. ینی در هر سه سوال شما ی نمره میگیری. پس اگه همه رو شانسی بزنی درصدتو 11 درصد بیشتر کردی وگه همه رو بخای شانسی بزنی
> 
> وقتی مطمینی دو گزینه غلطه و بخای شانسی یکی از دو گزینه دیگه رو انتخاب کنی... احتمال درست زدن 1/2 و احتمال غلط زدن 1/2. امید ریازی این حالت میشه سه دوم منهای یک دوم که میشه 1. ینی در هر سوال شما ی نمره میگیری. اینجوری درصد رو 33 درصد بیشتر میکنی اگه بخای همه رو شانسی انتخاب کنی.
> 
> وقتی مطمینی سه گزینه علط هستن و گزینه چهارم رو انتخاب کنی احتمال درست زدن 1 و احتمال غلط زدن 0(مجبوریم اینجوری فرض کنیم، ینی اطمینان از علط بودن ینی غلط بودن گزینه). در این حالت امید ریاضی میشه سه منهای صفر ینی 3. ینی در هر سوال شما سه نمره میگیری. اینجوری صدرصدت 100 درصد بیشتر میشه.
> 
> این مدل وقتی خوب عمل میکنه که تعداد سوالها زیاد باشه و بخایم در مورد تعداد زیادی داوطلب بکارش ببریم. 
> ...


خیلی عالی .

بدم میاد از اینا که تا چیز منطقی و جدیدی براشون میاری چون با فرضیات غلطشون تناقض داره دربارش فکر نمیکنن.

امید ریاضی نخوندم.اینا زاییده تفکر خودمه.

به این نتیجه هم رسیدم:
تو 3 تست که بین 3 گزینه شک داریم:

کل حالات جوابگویی 27 تاست.(همشون هم شانس)

12 تا یک تست صحیح

6 تا دو تست صحیح

1 تا سه تست صحیح

8 تا  همه غلط است. 

جالب اینجاست اگه احتمال هر کدوم از بالایی ها رو در نمرشون ضرب کنی بعد میانگین بگیری
به عدد 11/27 میرسی یعنی نمره یی که به طور میانگین میگیری یا نمره ای که اغلب میگیری
که از 1/3 ای که در آوردیم بیشتره.البته از 1/2 هم کمتره.

نگین 1/3 عدد کمیه.مگه میتونین 1/3 وزن زمین رو بلند کنین؟
-----------------------------------            ----------------------------------

من خودم دلم نمیاد تو کنکور بین سه تا حتی بین دو تا شانسی بزنم.چون سوالا یی که آدم شک داره کمه ریسکش بالاست.

----------------------------               ---------------------
تو آزمون ها چیز خوبیه.درصد مفت باشه،نیم درصد هم کلی کیف میده.

----------


## amin278

احتمال در مورد پدیده های اتفاقی هست
اما باید توجه کرد که چینش گزینه های صحیح در کنکور بصورت رندوم هست ؟؟

----------


## S I N A

> احتمال در مورد پدیده های اتفاقی هست
> اما باید توجه هست که چینش گزینه های صحیح در کنکور بصورت رندوم هست ؟؟


*آره توی کنکور کاملا رندوم ه
چون 6 تا دفترچه هست و گزینه ها کاملن جابجا شدن

ولی توی آزمون های آزمایشی اینجور نیس.
مثلا توی آزمون ها احتمال گزیه 1 مخصوصا توی ریاضی کمتر از بقیه.
هر وقت گزینه 1 در آوردین یک بار راه حل رو چک کنین .
چون از لحاظ روانشناسی گزینه 1 رو آدم زودتر میبینه و انتخابش میکنه.

ولی تو کنکور احتمال درستی تمام گزینه ها برابره.*

----------


## broslee

> *آره توی کنکور کاملا رندوم ه
> چون 6 تا دفترچه هست و گزینه ها کاملن جابجا شدن
> 
> ولی توی آزمون های آزمایشی اینجور نیس.
> مثلا توی آزمون ها احتمال گزیه 1 مخصوصا توی ریاضی کمتر از بقیه.
> هر وقت گزینه 1 در آوردین یک بار راه حل رو چک کنین .
> چون از لحاظ روانشناسی گزینه 1 رو آدم زودتر میبینه و انتخابش میکنه.
> 
> ولی تو کنکور احتمال درستی تمام گزینه ها برابره.*




عمومی گزینه2 امروز به این شکله.

2 از همه بیشتره.
بعد3
بعد4
بعد1

اگه کسی بدون دفترچه سوالات شانسی میزد:

اگه فقط دو میزد:15 درصد مثبت بقیه صفر(ممکنه مثلا 5 تا درس هرکدوم 3 درصد باشه یا شکل های دیگه که جمعش 15 بشه.)

اگه 3 میزد:5 درصد مثبت

اگه 4 میزد:یه مقداری منفی

اگه 1: فک کنم 5 درصد منفی

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خیلی عالی .
> 
> بدم میاد از اینا که تا چیز منطقی و جدیدی براشون میاری چون با فرضیات غلطشون تناقض داره دربارش فکر نمیکنن.
> 
> امید ریاضی نخوندم.اینا زاییده تفکر خودمه.
> 
> به این نتیجه هم رسیدم:
> تو 3 تست که بین 3 گزینه شک داریم:
> 
> ...


من بین دو گزینه بمونم یکی رو انتخاب میکنم... ارزششو داره. این اتففاق چ ی بار بیفته چه 135 بار بار این کارو میکنم.... انتخاب میکنم بین دو گزینه ولی ب شرطی ک مطمینم باشم حتمایکی از دو گزینه صحیحه



> احتمال در مورد پدیده های اتفاقی هست
> اما باید توجه هست که چینش گزینه های صحیح در کنکور بصورت رندوم هست ؟؟


داستان ما هم ی داستان تصادفی و اتفاقیه 
اینکه گزینه صحیح کدومه توی مدل ما اهمیت نداره. ی سوال اگه 40 تا گرینه هم داشته باشه باز از هر 40 نفر، ی نفر سوال رو درست میزنه. همه گزینه ها هم شانس هستن... چ گزینه صحیح اولی باشه چ دومی و چ اخری. مثل ی تاس. تاس رو و پشت و عقب و جلو نداره. همه وجه های ی تاس هم شانس هستن. مگه اینکه تاس خراب باشه.

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*خب اینا همش احتماله...اینی که میگید احتمالا فلان قدرش درسته فقط واسه محاسبات رو کاغذه  اصن تو واقعیت نداریم همچین چیزی...شما صد تا تست بزن همرو شانسی...یهو دیدی 90 تاش درست در اومد..یا یهو دیدی 90 تا اشتباه شد   درسته احتمالش کمه...اما رو کاغذ...تو واقعیت اینطور نیست*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *خب اینا همش احتماله...اینی که میگید احتمالا فلان قدرش درسته فقط واسه محاسبات رو کاغذه  اصن تو واقعیت نداریم همچین چیزی...شما صد تا تست بزن همرو شانسی...یهو دیدی 90 تاش درست در اومد..یا یهو دیدی 90 تا اشتباه شد   درسته احتمالش کمه...اما رو کاغذ...تو واقعیت اینطور نیست*


اسمش احتماله ولی دقت ریاضی داره. شکممون درد نمیکنه اینهمه تعریف محاسبه بکنیم اخرشم بگیم این ی احتماله. علم احتمال ب همه چیز دقت ریاضی میده. احتمال اینکه از خیابون رد بشی و تصادف منجر ب مرگ بکنی چقده؟ روز ی 1000 نفر توی ایران بر اثر سوانح رانندگی میمیرن. بگو 100 نفر توی عبور از خیابون مرده باشن. اگه جمعیت ایران 100 میلیون باشه احتمال اینکه از خیابون رد بشی و بمیری یک ده هزارم درصده. ایا تو میخای بگی این ی احتماله و قابل استناد نیست پس من ار عرض خیابون رد نمیشم؟!!! چیزی ک میگی با جیزی که در عمل انجام میدی فرق میکنه. پس توی خمیر(نه ضمیر!) نا خوداگاهت درست عمل میکنی. علم احتمال هم دقت ریاضی میده به پدیده های که عدم قطعیت دارن.
احتمال اینکه 90 درصد شانسی بزنی یک به چند میلیونه. احتمال منفی 33 هم همینطور. علم ریاضی میکنه بین دو گزینه یکی رو انتخاب کن.
شما هر جوری دوست داری رفتار کن... ولی ریاضی هم ی چیز دیگه میگه هم فرق میکنه با واقعیتی که شما برداشت کردی.

----------


## ehsan7777777

> یه مثال کلی :
> 
> *تراز اونی که یه درسی رو 10 درصد بدون نمره منفی زده با اونی که 10 درصد با نمره منفی زده زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه!*
> 
> اگه تلاش کردید و کنکور میدید برا رتبه برتر یا حداقل سه رقمی شدن،نزنید بهتره!
> اگه همینجوری امتحان میدید و میخواید نهایتا یه پیام نور قبول شید بزنید بهتره!!!


بچه ها واقعا جمله اول ایشون درسته .....؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

آخه خود من فکر می کردم که دونفر که درصد شون توی یه درس مثل زیست برابره ، کاملا تراز یکسانی می گیرن ........
حالا میخواد یکی شون مثلا 10 سوال زیستو درست جواب داده ، بدون غلط و درصدش شده 20 درصد ....
و چه اونی که 11 تا سوال صحیح + 3 تا سوال غلط، داخل درصد زیست جواب داده ......
هر دوشون درصدشون 20 درصد میشه ..... ولی به نظر من ترازشون هم باید برابر باشه...!!!!

*اگه کسی نظری مخالف در مورد برابری تراز این دونفر داره ، ممنون می شم با دلیل اثبات بکنه....* :Yahoo (105): 
راستی من آزمون کانون نمی رم.....
اونایی که این آزمونو امتحان میدن ، آیا ممکنه که دو نفر درصد یکسانی داشته باشند ، ولی تراز متفاوتی رو تجربه کنند....؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام.من از چند جا شنیدم اگه بین دو گزینه شک داشتید بزنید ولی اگه بین سه گزینه شک داشتید نزنید.
> 
> دوستان متن زیر میخواد اثبات کنه که با شانسی زدن با شک بین سه گزینه اغلب درصد ما رو افزایش میده.اگه غلطه لطفا دلیل بیارید.
> 
> میدونیم تو کنکور هر سه تا غلط یه درستو پاک میکنه.
> 
> فرض کنیم آزمون ما سه سوال داره،که تو هر سه بین سه گزینه شک داریم.
> 
> احتمال میگه اگه شانسی بزنیم تو اون سه تا به طور متوسط یکیش درست در میاد.
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز اصلا ارزش ریسک نداره چرا؟ (الان میگم)

1)شک4گزینه=اصلا کلا بیخیال  :Yahoo (19): 
2)شک بین 3 گزینه=تا 85 درصد ازش بگذر چونکه چون تو میخوای از بین 3 تا گزینه یکی رو بزنی احتمال خطا میره بالا چرا؟چون از کجا معلوم اون یکی که حذف کردی جواب نباشه؟/از کجا معلوم بتونی درست بزنی (خیلی احتمال کمه تازه بین2گزینه اکثرا اشتباه میشه)/چرا واسه یه تست الکی بیای نمره منفی بگیری؟ارزش داره؟(به نمره منفیه فک کن)/در این موارد تجربه شخصیم و تحقیقام نشون داده بیشاز 85 درصد غلط میزنن چون تشخیص بین 3 گزینه خیلی سخته /تازه اگه بازم یکی از 3تا رو بتونی حذف کنی با 2 گزینه دیگه چیکار میخوای کنی؟/درکل توصیه میکنم از خیرش بگذر
3)شک 2 گزینه=تو ازمون های ازمایشی اگه غالبا 2 گزینه رو درس میزنی بزن اگه غالبا اشتباه میزنی پس نزن

در اخر اینه بررسی کن دلیل گیر کردن بین 2 یا 3 گزینت چی بوده که دفعه بهد به این مشکل نخوری و یا خیلی کم و بین 2 گزینه شک کنی :Yahoo (83): 
با مطالعه با کیفیت تر و بیشتر اکثرا این مشکل شک حل میشه

موفق باشی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nimaniko

> سلام.من از چند جا شنیدم اگه بین دو گزینه شک داشتید بزنید ولی اگه بین سه گزینه شک داشتید نزنید.
> 
> دوستان متن زیر میخواد اثبات کنه که با شانسی زدن با شک بین سه گزینه اغلب درصد ما رو افزایش میده.اگه غلطه لطفا دلیل بیارید.
> 
> میدونیم تو کنکور هر سه تا غلط یه درستو پاک میکنه.
> 
> فرض کنیم آزمون ما سه سوال داره،که تو هر سه بین سه گزینه شک داریم.
> 
> احتمال میگه اگه شانسی بزنیم تو اون سه تا به طور متوسط یکیش درست در میاد.
> ...


اینی که گفتی کاملاً درسته ولی باید اینم در نظر بگیری که سوالا رو قراره تو یه وقته محدود جواب بدی شک کردن و انتخاب کردن بین 3 تا گزینه هم وقت گیره هم وقت میری سر سوال بعدی ذهنتو درگیر میکنه پس بهتره و منطقی تره که وقتی که واسه حذف یه گزینه و انتخاب بین سه تا گزینه میزاری رو صرف جواب دادن به سوالی بکنی که ریسک غلط زدنش کمتره و بلدی
پس تو آزمونا و *کنکور* !!! این ریسکو نکن ولی اگه یه روز تو یه امتحانه سه گزینه ای که هیچی ازش بلد نیستی و نمره منفیش یک سومه شرکت کنی و همه رو شانسی بزنی روشت صد در صد جواب میده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## gign

چه بحث بیهوده ایه :Yahoo (31): 

عوض این بحث ها برید دنبال درستون تا میزان دانشتون زیاد بشه دچار شک نشید

دو گزینه شک دار رو هم نباید زد اکثر وقت ها بعد اینجا در مورد سه گزینه شک دار صحبت میشه !!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR Matrix

3 گزینه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katrin

حتی اگه روی یک گزینه  به تنهایی شک داشتید به هیچ عنوان نباید زده بشه چه برسه به سه تا :Y (718):

----------


## Katrin

شانسی زدن شاید درصد و ببره بالا اما شک نکن تراز پایین میاد   

خودم به عینه دیدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmiR_KHD

> اسمش احتماله ولی دقت ریاضی داره. شکممون درد نمیکنه اینهمه تعریف محاسبه بکنیم اخرشم بگیم این ی احتماله. علم احتمال ب همه چیز دقت ریاضی میده. احتمال اینکه از خیابون رد بشی و تصادف منجر ب مرگ بکنی چقده؟ روز ی 1000 نفر توی ایران بر اثر سوانح رانندگی میمیرن. بگو 100 نفر توی عبور از خیابون مرده باشن. اگه جمعیت ایران 100 میلیون باشه احتمال اینکه از خیابون رد بشی و بمیری یک ده هزارم درصده. ایا تو میخای بگی این ی احتماله و قابل استناد نیست پس من ار عرض خیابون رد نمیشم؟!!! چیزی ک میگی با جیزی که در عمل انجام میدی فرق میکنه. پس توی خمیر(نه ضمیر!) نا خوداگاهت درست عمل میکنی. علم احتمال هم دقت ریاضی میده به پدیده های که عدم قطعیت دارن.
> احتمال اینکه 90 درصد شانسی بزنی یک به چند میلیونه. احتمال منفی 33 هم همینطور. علم ریاضی میکنه بین دو گزینه یکی رو انتخاب کن.
> شما هر جوری دوست داری رفتار کن... ولی ریاضی هم ی چیز دیگه میگه هم فرق میکنه با واقعیتی که شما برداشت کردی.


*
شما هر چی گفتین ,گفتید احتمالش فلان قدره...خوب احتمال که قطعی نیست...ممکنه هر اتفاقی رخ بده..یعنی یهو دیدی 90 تا دست در اومد..درسته احتمالش کمه ولی خوب هنوزم امکان وقوعش هست...

البته شایدم برداشت من اشتباهه..بگذریم..*

----------


## mehrsa.m

شک بین سه گزینه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## broslee

> شانسی زدن شاید درصد و ببره بالا اما شک نکن تراز پایین میاد   
> 
> خودم به عینه دیدم


هر وقت درصد بره بالا تراز هم میره بالا.

دکتر افشار هم نتونست برای تراز متفاوت و درصد یکسان مثال بیاره.فقط گفت تجربه است.تو کارنامه ی کنکور تراز هر درس رو نمینویسه تا بخوایم راجبش نظر بدیم. اما تو سایت سازمان سنجش چند تا درصد و تراز یکسان وجود داره.

----------


## S I N A

> هر وقت درصد بره بالا تراز هم میره بالا.
> 
> دکتر افشار هم نتونست برای تراز متفاوت و درصد یکسان مثال بیاره.فقط گفت تجربه است.تو کارنامه ی کنکور تراز هر درس رو نمینویسه تا بخوایم راجبش نظر بدیم. اما تو سایت سازمان سنجش چند تا درصد و تراز یکسان وجود داره.


*شما هنوز درگیر قضیه تراز و درصدی؟!
اگر فرمول بدست آوردن تراز رو بلدی که قضیه حله دیگه
تراز فقط وابسته به درصد شما و درصد بقیه است .
هیچ ربطی به سوال ها نداره

نمیدونم چرا این موضوع اینقد درگیرت کرده .*

----------


## broslee

> *شما هنوز درگیر قضیه تراز و درصدی؟!
> اگر فرمول بدست آوردن تراز رو بلدی که قضیه حله دیگه
> تراز فقط وابسته به درصد شما و درصد بقیه است .
> هیچ ربطی به سوال ها نداره
> 
> نمیدونم چرا این موضوع اینقد درگیرت کرده .*


عزیزم منو درگیر نکرده.دو تا پست این سوال رو پرسیده بودن.گفتم جواب بدم.

----------

